# Full Salary + Maternity Benefit in Health Service



## ariidae (8 Feb 2011)

My first post in Letting off Steam...

My nurse friend told me last night that not only does she get full pay whilst on maternity leave (some companies do, some don't, that is fine) but she also gets her full maternity benefit.

She couldn't believe it herself; that she actually gets paid more whilst on maternity leave than if she was working.

In the private sector I know that the normal practice in those companies that pay their employees a salary, the employee signs over the maternity benefit to the employer! 

How unfair is this!!


----------



## micmclo (8 Feb 2011)

I'd say you or your friend got mixed up somewhere

Must be maternity benefit and a top up to match the salary

Thought we had a truce on these threads?


----------



## Nutso (8 Feb 2011)

No it's not a mix up.

Maternity benefit is not taxable, so the individual can be paid their basic less maternity benefit, MB goes into the non-taxable section and then results in a higher net pay.

It's crazy - any private company I know of, tops up the salary so the individual will receive the same net pay and this costs the company less.


----------



## ariidae (8 Feb 2011)

I swear it's not a mix up. I know how it works and triple checked it with her. She says she receives more cash now than she did whilst working.


----------



## Mucker Man (8 Feb 2011)

My wife is on mat leave at the moment from a Multinational and they pay her less the maternity benefit. She ends up with more net pay as the Mat benefit is not taxable.


----------



## The_Banker (8 Feb 2011)

Mucker Man said:


> My wife is on mat leave at the moment from a Multinational and they pay her less the maternity benefit. She ends up with more net pay as the Mat benefit is not taxable.


 

Exact same scenario with my wife who is on maternity leave right now.


----------



## Bill Struth (8 Feb 2011)

ariidae said:


> My first post in Letting off Steam...
> 
> My nurse friend told me last night that not only does she get full pay whilst on maternity leave (some companies do, some don't, that is fine) but she also gets her full maternity benefit.
> 
> ...


 Here we go......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ariidae (8 Feb 2011)

Bill Struth said:


> Here we go......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



??? Explain? I searched for this discussion before I posted it and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Shawady (8 Feb 2011)

My understanding is that a person that is on full pay during maternity leave has their salary made up by the maternity benefit and the remainder made up by the employer.
However, as maternity benefit is a social welfare benefit and is exempt from tax and prisi, their nett pay is actually more than it would be normally.

I have only heard about this for the first time recently but thats my understanding.


----------



## csirl (8 Feb 2011)

Shawady said:


> My understanding is that a person that is on full pay during maternity leave has their salary made up by the maternity benefit and the remainder made up by the employer.
> However, as maternity benefit is a social welfare benefit and is exempt from tax and prisi, their nett pay is actually more than it would be normally.
> 
> I have only heard about this for the first time recently but thats my understanding.


 
Correct. A lot of employers pay full gross salary inclusive of maternity benefit - employee signs the SW forms etc. for them. Due to tax situation, net pay is usually higher as a result.

Both my sister and my wife got this when they were on maternity leave. Sister works for large multinational, wife is a teacher.


----------



## SISSOKO (8 Feb 2011)

ariidae said:


> ??? Explain? I searched for this discussion before I posted it and couldn't find anything.


 
i think Bill is thinking more public V private squabble brewing...............
...........................................


----------



## lou2 (8 Feb 2011)

OP is your original post correct? Are you saying that she gets her full pay PLUS her full maternity benefit? I am in the public sector and that is certainly not the norm. The norm is as Shawady has set out...that you get the maternity benefit and the remainder is made up by your employer to match your normal salary but you end up with a little extra as MB is not taxable. 
However, this does depend on what PRSI class you are. I am class D therefore I am not entitled to MB. I got my normal monthly salary when on maternity leave.


----------



## Emiso (8 Feb 2011)

Permanent/temporary nurse/midwives employed in the public service receive their full pay minus any social welfare entitlements (where applicable). 
Check out www.inmo.ie 

If your friend is getting both, then this is an error and she will be required to pay it back when it is discovered!!


----------



## DB74 (9 Feb 2011)

Emiso said:


> Permanent/temporary nurse/midwives employed in the public service receive their full pay minus any social welfare entitlements (where applicable).
> Check out www.inmo.ie
> 
> If your friend is getting both, then this is an error and she will be required to pay it back *when* it is discovered!!


 
That is a big "when"


----------



## ariidae (11 Feb 2011)

lou2 said:


> OP is your original post correct? Are you saying that she gets her full pay PLUS her full maternity benefit? I am in the public sector and that is certainly not the norm. The norm is as Shawady has set out...that you get the maternity benefit and the remainder is made up by your employer



Hi Lou2,

Yes. This is what I am saying. I pay staff myself including women gone on maternity so I know how it _should _work. 

I'm not looking for a public V private discussion btw


----------



## becky (11 Feb 2011)

I'm in the HSE and we deduct SW from the payslip for all PRSI A staff who go on mat leave.  

Years ago there was a practice of asking the employee to forward the money to the health board.  Either this practice is still in place in some areas or it's an oversight.


----------



## pinkyBear (11 Feb 2011)

My sister is currently on ML, she work in the private sector and is lucky enough to get Maternity Benefit and her pay topped up. She is bringing home more now, because her maternity benefit is not taxed...
P..


----------



## johnd (15 Feb 2011)

Could this be one of the reasons some teachers go on Maternity Leave every January?


----------



## Complainer (15 Feb 2011)

johnd said:


> Could this be one of the reasons some teachers go on Maternity Leave every January?


Do you know many teachers who go on leave every January? I thought that those large families are a thing of the past?


----------



## liaconn (15 Feb 2011)

johnd said:


> Could this be one of the reasons some teachers go on Maternity Leave every January?


 

Oh I'm sure it is johnd. Big increase in teachers heading off to have babies every January.

What a silly post.


----------



## Wishes (16 Feb 2011)

Every second nurse is pregnant in my local hospital!  All foreign I might add.  Lol


----------

